# Tesla Design Center



## InElonWeTrust (Jan 4, 2017)

Today had the chance to visit the design center in Hawthorne, again. This time I was bold enough to walk in in hopes of looking around a bit. They had a large TV with a national and international look at the latest roll out of open stalls at SC locations. Which shows a 10 min delay of the data (which I was wondering when it was announced). They also showed the ongoing calculations of miles driven, co2 reduced, and other cool info of the fleet. They have a bunch of model S pictures, merchandise, awards. Unfortunately, no pictures allowed inside. 

I'd hoped to see a model 3 prototype for you to to enjoy but there was not one there. Overall a great visit with a chance to see the Hyperloop, Tesla Design Center, and a Falcon 9.

Enjoy the pics, especially the Falcon 9 which was beyond amazing to see in real life at 230 feet tall.


----------

